# Help with Revolution



## Thumperina (Aug 15, 2015)

Even though my buns are outdoors, I never used anything until now, and they never had any problems. I bought Revolution for prevention but haven't used it yet. 
I have 3 rather big bunnies. One is about 7lbs, one is over 10 lbs, and the third is the smallest (I would say maybe 5-6 lbs)
It's for kittens or puppies under 5lbs. Each tube contains 0.25 ml (15mg) selamectin. 
Would each tube be enough for each bunny or not? 
Also, is it necessary to keep them separated so that they don't lick each others medicine? for how long? Vet never said a word about it. thanks


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 16, 2015)

do you agree with this 
*6 mg of selamectin per kg of animal body weight ? 
*
So my 7 lbs bunny weighs 3.2kg, then one tube (15mg) is not quite enough, right?


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 16, 2015)

nobody ever used Revolution?


----------



## MiniLopMad (Aug 17, 2015)

I have never used Revolution before. It would probably be safe to contact your vet and ask them


----------



## missyscove (Aug 17, 2015)

What are you hoping to treat with the revolution? There are varying opinions on the appropriate way to dose rabbits with selamectin. Some veterinarians use the cat/dog dose and others prefer a higher dose for rabbits. There is also evidence that rabbits may metabolize selamectin faster than cats and dogs do and may require re-application more frequently than every 4 weeks in order to stay protected. Underdosing your rabbits won't hurt them, but may not clear up an active problem they're experiencing either. 
With any topical flea medication I like to apply it to the neck where they can't reach to groom themselves and then I usually feed them or otherwise distract them. If you can do it, best to separate them for a bit while it dries too. Revolution is nice because it has a carrier that is alcohol based (if I recall correctly) and dries fairly quickly compared to some of the other products on the market. 
You may know this but it's worth mentioning in any topic on topical flea products to never use frotline or another product containing the active ingredient/drug fipronil on a rabbit.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 17, 2015)

I would recommend you dose at 18mg/kg not 6.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks. My bunnies don't seem to have any symptoms so far so it would be for prevention mostly. 
I don't feel confident in what that particular vet told me. They sold me 3 pieces of Revolution for kittens under 5lbs , and said I need one per rabbit per month. But it turns out that it wouldn't be sufficient especially with such big bunnies.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I discovered fleas on one of my (3) rabbits. I haven/t treated them yet, 
I also realized that amount of Revolution the vet sold me isn't sufficient for anything (I Have Rev for kittens under 5 lbs) - 3 tubes 15 mg each, and my buns are large. 

I wonder if it's possible to return the medicine back to them for a refund - any opinions? . It's been a month since I got it and it's unopened and sealed. 
As I will certainly need to treat my rabbits ASAP, should I get Revolution or maybe Advantage? what is most cost efficient? how much you pay for your prevention meds? 
Could somebody please educate me about vet prescriptions in the USA? I Understand that if I get medicine from the same vet where I took my pet for exam, I don't need anything. What if I order medication online? how prescriptions work there? (I mean how do I submit it?) Do they give you any written prescriptions here so I can take it to pharmacy? or do they call and fax it there?


----------



## Bville (Aug 24, 2015)

I have used Revolution for the past couple of summers. I let my rabbits out in an exercise pen in the grass in the summer, so I use Revolution to prevent fleas and ticks. I think it is quite expensive, but that's all relative. It cost me about $200 for 4 packs of 3. I have 3 rabbits so it lasted 4 months. My rabbits are 5 pds and under so the kitten dose is sufficient. It sounds like you need a higher dose so you'd have to calculate that or call your vet again and explain. They should have weighed your rabbits if you took them in. I had to have my rabbits seen by my vet to get approval for the prescription. Their office has an online pharmacy they are connected to so I ordered it and then the vet approved my order. I think it's the same procedure if you go with any other online pet pharmacy. You place the order and they contact your vet for the prescription. 

As far as comparing Advantage to Revolution, Advantage only protects against fleas, not ticks. Revolution does both fleas and ticks.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 24, 2015)

thank you.
Can I catch fleas when handle rabbits with fleas? My bunnies are outdoors but occasionally they come indoors (usually for a short time). Indoors I have cockatiel birds, now I am worried that birds can contract fleas from the rabbits or when they land on me, in case some fleas traveled on me after handing the rabbit) 
DO you think it's possible?


----------



## hamsterdance (Aug 24, 2015)

Fleas are so uncommon for birds that many people argue that they can't actually get them. Mites are a different story, but I wouldn't worry about the birds, especially if the only contact is indirect through you!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 25, 2015)

Most prescription medications should not be able to be returned, but if it's unopened flea prevention and is still within a good date your vet may take it back from you, up to them. Generally speaking it's not considered best practice to take dispensed medications back into the common stock of the hospital and re-dispense them to someone else. 

You should be able to use several of the tubes you have to make up the appropriate dose for your rabbit. Some vets will prescribe the larger tubes and send home a syringe so the appropriate amount can be applied to each rabbit. 

If you choose to get your revolution from a pharmacy other than your vet you will either need a prescription which you can show or fax to the right hospital or, more commonly with online pharmacies, you place an order and include the contact information for your vet and then the pharmacy contacts your vet to verify the prescription. 

There are ectoparasites that humans can get from rabbits but fleas aren't generally one of them. In a true flea infestation humans will find themselves being bitten but generally the flea prefers its animal host. With basic hygiene you don't have to worry about catching fleas from your rabbit and having them live on you, but you can certainly get an infestation in your home. Frequent vacuuming is generally the best way to deal with an indoor flea infestation, especially if you have pet birds as I would be careful using the household sprays or foggers around their sensitive respiratory tracts. If you have cats or dogs in the house they should also be treated. 
The birds won't be able to catch the fleas from the rabbits either.

Advantage is safe as long as you're sticking with the version that contains just imidicloprid and will work for fleas but may not help with other ectoparasites.


----------



## bunnyrose (Aug 25, 2015)

hi--I live in L.A., CA, near a good bunny vet who carries Revolution. It is cheaper, however, to buy on the internet.
Your vet should understand how this works but if not -- get your vet's FAX , prescription phone number and prescription email info. contact the company by phone or e-internet, and give them the time frame you need, and they will contact your vet AND send you an email that they did so. Then if you think you need to, you can remind your vet. The vet will send the prescription and the company will now charge your plastic and
will get the meds to you via the route you have chosen. Notice that I have suggested that you follow up every step of the way? yup. up to you. Which company? I have bought from two and have been completely satisfied. They carry different things. Allivet and Lambert Vet Supply. They are both in USA., both caring about the animals they serve. hope this helps.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 25, 2015)

thank you all ! 

Today I stopped at the vet who sold me 3 tubes for kittens (15 mg * 3 = 45mg total) to say that this amount isn't essential for even one rabbit. I had a piece of paper where I wrote down rabbits weight, recommended dosage, and my calculations. Receptionist took the paper and went to ask the vet. They had no patients at the time, and I am suspecting that the vet was probably eating her lunch (they don't close for lunch). Anyway, the receptionist came back and said that the vet verified that this is the dosage I need to use and more would be unsafe and toxic. You may ask me why I didn't ask to talk to the vet... that's a long story. This lady vet claims she is such a rabbit expert, while she is not. I previously brought my bunny with urine scald to her, and she said that the reason is that bunny is too furry and nothing needs to be done except shaving her private area from time to time. It was totally a bull**** so when I called the next day and asked why she didn't perform any tests, she was talking to me like "don't imagine being a doctor - I am a doctor here, and I know better". I had to spend more money taking my bun to the different vet with the same problem.
And now she tells me that Revolution she sold me is OK. 
Honestly, I want to teach her a lesson. Where do I need to file my complain? Better business bureau or Vet association? I don't want her to have problem with the license, and after her first mistake I decided to do nothing, but not I am pissed! I wasted so much time on her, and lost money (I am not very rich)
I am in US.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 25, 2015)

I just need to add that the second vet read the article I found, and sold me 240 mg in a blister pack to use by syringe. SO I have plenty of Revolution for just $20!!! The absurd is that they didn't have my rabbits' weight so I bought a scale to weight them, but the scale measured very strange weight for me. so I am not sure if the scale is accurate. 

Any advise on how to apply?


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 25, 2015)

Both places I talked to about sending prescription to online pharmacies said they don't do it. IS it legal not to give me prescription?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 25, 2015)

That's great that you got some revolution.

Rabbits may likely way smaller then they look.... Perhaps you can bring them with you to a vets and use a baby scale? They should have one around for weighing cats.

Revolution is actually illegal for vets to dispense with out seeing the animal as it has heartworm medication in it.
Its more about the vet needing to see the dog/cat first so they can do a heartworm test because if the medication is given to a heartworm positive animal it will kill the animal. 

Make sure you note what strength the revolution you were sold is, as some is more concentrated then others. Pink and purple revolution is a lot more dilute then plum or teal. So you would need to use a LOT less of the plum or teal then you would if you were sold pink. All still at the 18mg/kg dose.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2015)

Watermelons, thank you. I don't know what color package it was, as he just gave me one blister piece - color of aluminum foil. The concentration here is 120mg/ml and it says that it is for 40-85 lbs dogs. Obviously I will need to administer about 0.5 ml for my 7 lbs bunny. I am a little nervous that after I open the foil, I will need to administer the medicine quickly to all 3 rabbits that can be tricky. 
Do I just spread out the fur on the back of the neck and squeeze out medicine there? NO need to rub? IS it liquid like water or gel-like? do I apply to one spot or several? 

Any idea what I could with the vet who misled me so much?


----------



## housefullofcrazy (Aug 26, 2015)

Thumperina I too am trying to figure out how to properly dose my pair, it is stretching my brain with the ml. May I ask where you found the ml dosage by weight? Also I happen to live in Kansas too! If you are comfortable with saying the closest large city to you, I may have a good vet to recommend! The city i take my rabbits to the vet is in Wichita. Maybe you are lucky to be closest to Kansas city, I love visiting there. About the vet who was a dud I'm sorry to say I am terrible at confrontation, I probably would just find another vet.. I'm a wimp, In my head I can have great stuff to say, then..... I choke up in front of the offender. So I got nuthn:dunno. Sorry!


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2015)

House full of crazy, I am in Wichita!!! 
The dose is 18mg/kg, the concentration should be on the package ( how many mg is in 1 ml). I found a great article:magicwand: at k-state website about using revolution in rabbits.
It was amazing that I found an article written at the university where all our vets went to school, while I was trying to convince the vet about the dosage! I will post the link later. 
If you can't figure out in cc , tell us their weight and what concentration you have.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2015)

I am not going to TALK to her. I wanna let others talk to her after she is reported


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2015)

the link about research on safety and efficacy. 
http://www.k-state.edu/media/newsreleases/aug10/selamectin83010.html


----------



## majorv (Aug 26, 2015)

If you can move your bunnies to another area and then treat your yard for fleas/ticks then you might be able to avoid the expense of dosing each one with Revolution every month. I only say this because Revolution gets expensive fast. Most of our rabbits are outside, though not in contact with the grass, and have never had a problem with fleas. If I find any it'll be on our dog after we've let her outside..


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2015)

thanks, majorv! 
As I said, 240 mg of Revolution (which is a lot!) costed me 21 USD which is totally affordable for me! it was a dose for pretty large dogs and I have to give it with syringe.
I don't think I want to treat the yard. They also spend time in garage. they have hiding boxes and a carpet to lie on. Fleas are not even confirmed!


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2015)

my joy was premature. Even thinking I had enough medicine to treat all 3, today I ruined a whole thing. 
First of all, the scale I bought at Walmart was acting very strange towards measuring my own weight, so I rushed buns to the nearest vet to weigh (my vet is really far away). Rushed, because this idea struck me 20 minutes before 6pm. Luckily, It was a success - they helped me out. 
Then, I opened blister pack and found small plastic tube with very concentrated Revolution. I couldn't figure out how I get it open. It was hard plastic and I decided to cut the neck with the knife. It wasn't easy. Some medicine ended up on my hands making them all sticky, some on the knife. Then the opening was still too narrow to fill the syringe. I cut the neck lower. Then I thought it would be easier to pour medicine in the clean cup first , and I did it. Finally, I was able to fill the syringe but I saw that I had only little amount left, enough for 1 rabbit. I treated only one of my bunnies. 
Now I understand why it's preferred to use pre-measured tubes to use them completely on one pet. 
Then I decided to give my female with urine scald butt bath, I brought her inside to the bathroom and was busy with her for a long time...I saw couple of fleas on her and she wasn't treated today. 
she was on my lap, I was wiping her with towels. I also have cockatiels who live inside the house. I am concerned about flea infestation in the house and on birds. Is it possible that we will have problems with fleas inside the house after I brought one rabbit in for some manipulations? Do I need to treat my clothes and towels she was using? 

Right at the end of manipulations with her, I got a bad burning in one of my eyes. don't know what it was. Flushed with water.

Could someone please explain how I open the **** tube? If syringe had a needle, I would fill it much easier but it didn't have one.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 27, 2015)

You use the top of the cap flipped upside down (like an ointment tube) as a key to open it. That or you just push the lid on firmer to pop it with a pointy bit hidden in the lid (its been awhile since i opened revolution and I only have advantage on hand at this house.)
Then it does work best using a needle on the syringe to draw it up. Otherwise squeeze the contents into say the lid from the syringe case and measure up what you need per rabbit.
Each different tube of revolution is a different concentration so you have to put more then a micro drop on a kitten. And less then drowning a great dane.

Find the 5th post in this topic. It should be mine and i broke down some dosages and listed the mg per ml of different revolutions.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=64661
Since im not sure how it will look on the app if i post from here but lets try.
Colour - mg/tube -- strength - ml/tube
Mauve----- 15 mg -- 60 ------ 0.25ml
Purple---- 30 mg -- 120 ----- 0.25ml
Brown----- 60 mg -- 120 ----- 0.5ml
Red------- 120 mg - 120 ----- 1.0ml
Teal------ 240 mg - 120 ----- 2.0ml
Plum------ 360 mg - 120 ----- 3.0ml


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 27, 2015)

thanks a lot, Watermelons! 
Seems that I had 1 piece of teal one. HAD, cause it's gone! I can't believe this people didn't give me the correct syringe and told me nothing on how to use it. That's all about that particular vet! he's not bad but he's not detail oriented while details can matter a lot! Last time he told me to collect and bring urine sample, good thing he said to refrigerate it, but he never told urine from how long ago is acceptable. I read myself that it needs to be delivered within 8 hours, and his colleague later told me that he prefers it to be delivered within 1-2 hours. I delivered sample that was collected more than 8 hours ago and nobody told me that it wasn't OK. 

The last question I have... what you think about using Revolution every 7 days, like the article I posted recommends? 
Do I need to treat their carpets, etc?


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 27, 2015)

missyscove said:


> What are you hoping to treat with the revolution?


I DID see some fleas on them (if I identify fleas correctly)


----------



## bunnyrose (Aug 27, 2015)

hi thumperina--what awful vets! I'd make multiple complaints. I'll call my vet and find out. I would not be concerned with not complaining against their license--they will not loose their license over something like this. But they SHOULD dispense meds carefully and they should have given you careful directions. Not to do so is bad medical practice. I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## bunnyrose (Aug 27, 2015)

thumperina--revolution was tested before market in dogs and cats, not rabbits, so the company if you call them is not legally allowed to talk about rabbits. HOWEVER, it is common vet practice and bunny folk recommendation to use the dosage developed for immature systems, puppies and kittens.
What the vet should have done was sell you four pup&kit dose
tubes and have you use one tube for each bunn, then open the fourth and give it as needed by bunn weight to the others.
(I also have a 7 pounder.)
Other size tubes get into more complicated doseages, as alas you have found out, so most bunn vets just recommend the pup&kit tubes.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 27, 2015)

Bunnyrose that is incorrect information.
Rabbits need a different dose then puppys and kittens.
And it has been tested. There are numerous articles and published books with the correct rabbit (and other exotic animal) dosaged in them. Vets are able to talk to the company about rabbit dosage so are their staff. But because its a perscription they arent going to tell normal people to do something against what their vet has advised.
In terms of dealing with other coloured tubes of revolution, its nothing more then simple math you should be taught how to do in elementary school. So its really not that complicated.

I dont know about dosing weekly but it can be common practice to dose the rabbits every other week for 3-4 doses before returning to a once monthly dosage to maintain the animal. It really depends on how heavy of an infestation you are dealing with.


----------



## bunnyrose (Aug 27, 2015)

To dose the bunny: Get on the floor on all fours, kneel and cross your legs at the ankles behind you to prevent escape by bunny scooting backwards. Gently pin the bunn between your knees with one hand.You find a spot on the backside of the bunn halfway between the high point of the shoulders and the base of the skull. Muss the fur so the skin is exposed. You might even wet the tips of the fur so it will stay put, but dont wet the skin. Open the pup&kit tube then hold it against the skin and empty the tube. Its a gel. Rub it a little on the skin with the nozzle of the tube. Release one very annoyed rabbit. Keep that bunny away from other animals so that others dont groom and lick off the Revolution, until the solution has dried, some minutes.


----------



## bunnyrose (Aug 27, 2015)

Re: mg, mcg, ml etc. l is liters and is a measure of liquid volume. Mg is milligrams and is a measure of weight. Most medical syringes have a central line with metric system along one side and old fasioned teaspoons etc along the other side. You can also google "conversion FROM my-bunny's-weight TO grams or miligrams" and google again "FROM miligrams TO ounces". The computer will do the work for you.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 27, 2015)

bunnyrose said:


> Most medical syringes have a central line with metric system along one side and old fasioned teaspoons etc along the other side.


never seen one like this.I guess it differs from one country to another. 
I was given slim syringe for tuberculin. 1 ml total

I have a degree in math, plus grown up in a country with metric system, so no problems with conversions here  Thank you anyway!


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 27, 2015)

Thumperina...
I'm sure you know what youre doing here, it will just be a matter of getting more revolution and a proper syringe. If you were in Canada I would just mail you one LOL but I think it might look funny mailing needles across the border...
Another reason the vet may not have given you a needle is the lack of common sense that seems to exist... Too many people would assume that being given a needle means they should inject the revolution into their animal.....

As for anyone else reading.
*RABBIT DOSAGE IS 18mg/kg.*
And the volume of liquid you dispense will depend on the concentration of the liquid you have.


Colour ---- mg/tube -- strength - ml/tube
Mauve------ 15 mg --- 60 ------- 0.25ml
Blue-------- 45mg----- 60-------- 0.75ml
Purple------ 30 mg --- 120 ------ 0.25ml
Brown------ 60 mg --- 120 ------ 0.5ml
Red-------- 120 mg -- 120 ------ 1.0ml
Teal-------- 240 mg -- 120 ------ 2.0ml
Plum------- 360 mg -- 120 ------ 3.0ml

So for example a 5lb bunny weighs approx. 2.23kg
2.23kg x 18mg = 40mg needed
a 5lb rabbit needs an approximate dosage of 40mg of revolution.
REVOLUTION IS QUITE SAFE so going a bit above this is not the end of the world, it has been tested at more then 10x its maximum strength on various species with no negative results.

To make life easier for the 5lb bunny you could buy revolution BLUE and use the entire tube of 45mg on the rabbit.
If you have multiple 5lb rabbits and you decide to purchase revolution teal.
Teal has 240mg in it. Divide that by your animals dose of 40mg.
240 / 40 = 6. You can get 6 total 40mg doses out of a tube of revolution teal. To find out how many ml's per 40mg dose. Take the ml in the tube divided by how many doses you could get from it. 2.0ml / 6 = 0.33ml
So a 5lb rabbit getting revolution teal needs a dosage of 0.33ml


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 27, 2015)

there is a problem... I don't have any 5 lbs bunnies, I wish I did  
My biggest one is almost 5 KG 
(Just kidding) 
By the way, I used to be getting a syringe in the regular pharmacy (just asked them to give me one). The last time I asked they rejected me saying I needed a prescription. Crazy!


----------



## majorv (Aug 27, 2015)

You can get syringes and needles at a feed store. I've bought them at Tractor Supply with no problem.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 27, 2015)

Thumperina said:


> there is a problem... I don't have any 5 lbs bunnies, I wish I did
> My biggest one is almost 5 KG
> (Just kidding)
> By the way, I used to be getting a syringe in the regular pharmacy (just asked them to give me one). The last time I asked they rejected me saying I needed a prescription. Crazy!


 
Haha well that was all just an example for everyone else reading.  Too many browsers who don't post or go back and read, it helps to reinforce things to other readers.

Honestly most of the issues you're running into are all "liability" type reasons. Revolution is by law a prescription medication and the animal should be seen. Crack heads can try and score some needles from the pharmacy.... I've had people ask me for needles at work, its like hmmm, NO!

You can try posting to craigslist or some other online classified to see if somebody else will sell you a tube of theirs, say a single tube of Revolution Plum.

My mom gets the plum and divides it up between all the dogs, rabbits and cats in her house. She pours the tubes out into a glass top tube (test tube type thing made of glass that the clinic gets from the lab for blood/urine samples) and has a little chart with all the critters weights and how many ml they would get. I know shes sold a tube off to friends before.
And for some people they can make a few bucks by selling off a single tube for $20-$20 (depending what colour) so it may not hurt to put up a wanted add and ask?
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Revolution-prod10265.html?_DARGS=/product_base_radio.jsp
Selecting one of the weight ranges for plum or deal and click 6 pack, take that number and divide by 6 will give you a good idea of what you could offer people for a single tube of that colour.


----------



## bunnyrose (Aug 27, 2015)

hi watermelon- thanks for the feedback. When I mentioned
the doseages for pups&kits vs bunns, I was referring only to the tubes labeled for pups&kits. Those are the only tubes I've
dealt with and for a small number of rabbits I have found them easily manipulable for individual rabbits as long as you know an accurate rabbit weight.
I regret I wasnt clear on that.

One of those tubes is the correct dose for a five lb rabbit, and it comes out of the tube in drops. My 4, 7, and 10 lb rabbits are easy to guess at and adjust to. They are indoor bunnies, so I have no experience with timing the doses of outdoor bunnies. Indoors, once a month followup worked for me. I do not know about the duration of the medicine's effectiveness against insects' fresh onslaughts. That is something beyond my experience.

Yes, it's possible and preferable to be precise with meds, but bigger tubes have different concentrations and Ive preferred to use the pups&kits tubes as to me they are predictable and easy: I am not likely to cost myself money by mishandling the liquids. They are premeasured. Other people with other families are sharing how they handle the medicine itself, and that I think is practical.

Yes, vets may be able to talk to the company but that doesnt mean that nonvets can get the same courtesy. My vet and told me about the original research- testing-to-go-to-market. So thats where that info came from. I didnt say that
there hasnt been research since the legal release to market but I think an awful lot hasnt gotten through to those vets in Kansas
They certainly didnt give her good instructions on how to use what they gave her, and she's not alone in being at a loss in dealing the first time with Revolution's tubes.

I am sorry that I wasn't clear about what I was referring to. I will be more thoughtful in the future.


----------



## bunnyrose (Aug 27, 2015)

this is very good info to have!


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 28, 2015)

I got a free replacement for the tube that got wasted. and I got a new syringe with needle. 
2 days ago I only had little medicine left that was enough for 1 rabbit so I treated the one who obviously had fleas. Today I saw strange stuff in his ears, like some kind of mass that I didn't see before. I haven't tried to clean it (not even sure if I should... ears are sensitive, don't want to mess something up) . Could it be that something comes out, like maybe mites escaping and dying? I wanted to take a picture but he ran away. What do you guys think? the mass is rather massive... 
Treating my 2 other rabbits today


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 28, 2015)

A photo might help?


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 29, 2015)

I will try tomorrow.
Does anyone have the insert for Revolution? What does it say about keeping unused tube content? Can it be done or not (if tightly closed) ?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 29, 2015)

I dont think it says. You can access it on their website actually.
They do intend you to use the entire tube on your animal.
I cant remember if its light sensitive. But i would just cap the tube then tabe it shut nice and snug to avoid evaporation.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 29, 2015)

yes, light sensitive. It says don't unwrap the foil until ready to use.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 31, 2015)

not the best picture but the best I could do.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 31, 2015)

what could it be in his ear? it looks like crust of redish-brown color


----------



## hamsterdance (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks like possibly ear mites to me, however I don't have expirence/ a lot of knowledge about them, so hopefully someone who knows a bit more can elaborate/give more info!


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks! 
as I said before, I noticed this stuff soon after I treated him with Revolution.
The main question is if anything needs to be done with it? 

So is it safe to give the second dose in just one week (18 mg/kg) or should I wait a month?


----------



## JBun (Aug 31, 2015)

It does look like it could be ear mites. 
http://medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/earmite/Psoroptes.htm
If so the revolution should take care of it. It's possible the one dose will be enough, or you could do a second dose to be safe. Most sources say if a second dose is needed, to do it after 30 days. To interrupt the mites life cycle, ivermectin is given every two weeks, so reapplying the revolution after one week seems like it would be too soon. I wouldn't reapply it any sooner than two weeks if you do reapply it. Sorry, there's just not a ton of dosing research for rabbits when it comes to this med. Most everything says one dose is enough, but I think this is mostly based on cat and dog dosing.

You should start seeing improvement in the first two weeks. If not you may need to take him to the vet in case there is a secondary infection going on as well.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes revolution can be used every 2 weeks. I would personally use 2-3 doses initally 2 weeks apart then follow up monthly.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 1, 2015)

JBun said:


> You should start seeing improvement in the first two weeks. If not you may need to take him to the vet in case there is a secondary infection going on as well.


thank you.
The problem is that there is nothing to improve -- they haven't shown any sign of distress except for sometimes scratching their ears while shaking their head (not too much) which I thought was normal. 
2 out of 3 bunnies recently went to the vet (one of them even to two different vets) and the 3rd bunny seems to be really healthy, and none of the vets told me they had mites or fleas. The reason why I treated is to prevent, and also I spread out fur on this white rabbit and saw small specs like fleas poop. Stuff in his ears appeared about 2 days after he was treated.


----------



## JBun (Sep 1, 2015)

The improvement that you will see will be that crusting in the ear should start to go away and heal, as well as seeing less flea dirt in the fur and hopefully no fleas. Maybe that stuff in the ears appeared after treatment because it was deep in the ear and now the crusting from the mites is starting to work it's way out of the ear now the mites have been killed off. If you can take a look at the ear, see if the crusting is loose and if you can remove it. If it's not completely loose, don't try and pull it off.

It also may just be ear wax, and if so you can use a cotton bud to remove it. I can't really tell for sure in the pictures. It just appears like it could be mites, but only you can see it close up and will be able to make the best determination.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 1, 2015)

that's right. 
Could someone describe how mites in ears would be different from the wax? 
I don't see anything alive there, to me it looks like wax. 
My main concern: if crust falls off, it would certainly end up inside the ear; could it block something for him?


----------



## Thumperina (Jan 18, 2016)

I used Revolution twice during summer months. Is there any need to keep treating my buns in the winter? They spend their time between back yard and garage.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 18, 2016)

If they go outside to the back yard still that means your winter is not drastic enouh to kill the bad things so yes you need to still treat. Perhaps if you lived in alaska or saskatchewan and got 40 below.... but when your winters are... pathetic like mine.... you still need to keep up all year long.


----------



## Thumperina (Jan 18, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> If they go outside to the back yard still that means your winter is not drastic enouh to kill the bad things so yes you need to still treat. Perhaps if you lived in alaska or saskatchewan and got 40 below.... but when your winters are... pathetic like mine.... you still need to keep up all year long.


you guys use Celsius in Canada, correct? did you mean -40C? (I am well familiar with C, just wondered))


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 18, 2016)

Thumperina said:


> you guys use Celsius in Canada, correct? did you mean -40C? (I am well familiar with C, just wondered))


-40 celcius is actually the exact same as -40 Fahrenheit. 

I just meant if youre letting your rabbits outside. Its probably not cold enough to kill fleas and ticks enough to go with out using protection. Otherwise it would be too cold for buns to be outside.


----------



## Thumperina (Jan 18, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> -40 celcius is actually the exact same as -40 Fahrenheit.
> 
> I just meant if youre letting your rabbits outside. Its probably not cold enough to kill fleas and ticks enough to go with out using protection. Otherwise it would be too cold for buns to be outside.


it depends on the point of view. As I said, my rabbits go outside every day except for the days when the rain is pouring that hard that the yard is flooded (or yard full of snow but even then we clean a path for them). I do take them inside for the night. But a lot of people here keep rabbits outside year around. 
It was 15F high yesterday with wind making it worse. I give them a choice - to stay inside or go out. Females went in and out, the male preferred to stay inside (he is kinda lazy)


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 18, 2016)

The idea is that freezing temperatures (0c or 32f) are supposed to kill fleas (as well as ticks and mites, but im just going to use the word flea). 
This is not always true. Fleas find ways to survive. Otherwise those who live in spots where it goes below freezing wouldn't have fleas in the summer either.
It frequently drops below freezing here (32f), and we have fleas all year long. 
If its raining that means temps are warmer and it's not freezing (otherwise you would have snow)

http://animals.mom.me/fleas-die-freezes-2838.html
http://www.1800petmeds.com/education/faq-fleas-dog-cat-7.htm#winter

I treat my animals with flea prevention all year long, and recommend anyone who doesn't live in feet of snow all winter long continue to treat their pets during the winter.


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 19, 2016)

Bunny, our previous rabbit, was basically a 100% house rabbit. She just really loved to go outside. This was always with 100% personal supervision by me or my wife. She, nevertheless, got fleas on one occasion. I think from fleas in the grass from neighbor's cats and dogs. Didn't know she had fleas, until we took her to the vett....VERY embarrassing. 

Next flea story. Last November, me and my wife went to my sister's house for Thanksgiving. They have a dog, and a couple they invited brought their dog also to the get together! My sister and her husband live in a very upscale home ($$$) and everything is so clean and neat. But my wife, as we were driving away, was itching a spot on her ankle and later she had spots (bites) on her abdomen. I also had some bites...we were attacked by fleas at my sister's house. So I assume we brought fleas back to the house...so...I obtained Revolution from the vett for our baby flemmish rabbits. 

Oh  my flea bites didn't appear until a couple of days later after returning from my sister's house. Since my wife had flea bites almost immediately, I suggested that my wife may have given the rabbits fleas, she wasn't impressed!!! 

I've never told my sister that we think we got fleas at her house... She's a very immaculate housekeeper and I don't think I'd go down well.. Best to just let the issue die.


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 19, 2016)

Ear mites was mentioned in a previous thread...

I've never had a rabbit with ear mites...but itchy ears Yes. A little background...I've had two basset hounds and they have itchy ears, I think ear wax. For the basset hounds, I'd take a tissue and wrap it around my little finger and push it into their ear to scrape out ear wax. They would groan with a love/hate attitude about this. With this experience, when Bunny was scratching her ears, I would grab her, place my little finger into her ear (s) to see if I could scrape out wax. The first time I did this she squirmed and I let her run loose...She ran about three feet...looked at me...and then ran back to me for me to continue!!! For many years, I did this. 

Also, where the bunny ears join their head, I take my fingers and very gently squeeze the base of their ears. I think they enjoy this, but for sure they don't object. I do this with the Flemmish babies.


----------

